# "1992" nuova serie Sky Italia, su Tangentopoli. TRAILER



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Una nuova serie italiana di Sky, dopo Romanzo Criminale e gomorra. E' *1992*, prodotta da Sky, La7, e Wildside. Basata su un'idea di Stefano Accorsi, narrerà la vicenda di Tangentopoli e Mani Pulite, in 10 episodi.
Già accolta con piacere al festival di Berlino, la serie avrà tra gli attori proprio Stefano Accorsi, Irene Casagrande, Antonio Gerardi (Il Sardo di Romanzo Criminale) nei panni di Antonio Di Pietro, Alessandro Roja (il Dandi di Romanzo Criminale), Domenico Diele e altri.

Trailer in basso.

Quando inizierà 1992, su Sky? La Serie Tv andrà in onda da Martedì 24 Marzo 2015 alle ore 21


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

ci sono le premesse per un'ottima serie, in stile romando criminale. 

sicuramente non me la perderò visto che è un po' che la aspetto.


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Febbraio 2015)

quando la manderanno in onda ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Voglio Solima alla regia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Impazzisco.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## cris (16 Febbraio 2015)

sky è abbastanza una garanzia qualitativa


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Una nuova serie italiana di Sky, dopo Romanzo Criminale e gomorra. E' *1992*, prodotta da Sky, La7, e Wildside. Basata su un'idea di Stefano Accorsi, narrerà la vicenda di Tangentopoli e Mani Pulite, in 10 episodi.
> Già accolta con piacere al festival di Berlino, la serie avrà tra gli attori proprio Stefano Accorsi, Irene Casagrande, Antonio Gerardi (Il Sardo di Romanzo Criminale) nei panni di Antonio Di Pietro, Alessandro Roja (il Dandi di Romanzo Criminale), Domenico Diele e altri.
> 
> Trailer in basso.
> ...



Aggiunta la data d'inizio


----------



## ale009 (24 Marzo 2015)

inizia stasera, sono molto curioso!!!


----------



## Mou (24 Marzo 2015)

Vorrei parlare un momento di Miriam...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2015)

Prima puntata BELLISSIMA .. Ho il nervoso per come sti rifiuti di Craxi dell Utri e Berlusconi si sono MANGIATI il nostro futuro .. Che schifo ..


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2015)

cmq oggi leggevo che la serie sarà una trilogia: usciranno infatti anche "1993" e "1994".


----------



## smallball (25 Marzo 2015)

Gran prodotto.. .


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2015)

Ma scusate ieri han fatto 2 puntate ?? io mi son visto solo la prima -.-


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ieri han fatto 2 puntate ?? io mi son visto solo la prima -.-



si 2, in tutto sono 10. 
non so se le fanno a 2 a 2, oppure dopo il lancio per promuoverla si passa ad 1 puntata a settimana.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si 2, in tutto sono 10.
> non so se le fanno a 2 a 2, oppure dopo il lancio per promuoverla si passa ad 1 puntata a settimana.



No,no,saranno sempre due episodi a serata per cinque sere.E' fatta molto bene,l'unica cosa è che non sono riuscita benissimo a seguire la trama,c'è qualche passaggio che mi è sfuggito.Sarà che essendo nata in quell'anno non ho ricordi in prima persona dei fatti.Aspetto la prossima settimana per seguirne lo svolgimento,ovviamente.


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2015)

Non avrei mai pensato che in Italia un giorno qualcuno avrebbe avuto le palle di raccontare in maniera così diretta il modo in cui Fininvest ha costruito la carriera politica del nano (è inevitabile che prima o poi andranno a parare lì, soprattutto se vedranno la luce anche il 93 e il 94). Il discorso con cui Accorsi convince il ferramenta a comprarsi le inserzioni durante Non è la Rai è da BRIVIDI.


----------



## Love (26 Marzo 2015)

qualcuno che mi illumina su tutti i personaggi rappresentati gentilmente...tipo per esempio...stefano accorsi chi cavolo è..


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato che in Italia un giorno qualcuno avrebbe avuto le palle di raccontare in maniera così diretta il modo in cui Fininvest ha costruito la carriera politica del nano (è inevitabile che prima o poi andranno a parare lì, soprattutto se vedranno la luce anche il 93 e il 94). Il discorso con cui Accorsi convince il ferramenta a comprarsi le inserzioni durante Non è la Rai è da BRIVIDI.


Il discorsetto sulla Chiquita è abbastanza eloquente...


----------



## Principe (27 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato che in Italia un giorno qualcuno avrebbe avuto le palle di raccontare in maniera così diretta il modo in cui Fininvest ha costruito la carriera politica del nano (è inevitabile che prima o poi andranno a parare lì, soprattutto se vedranno la luce anche il 93 e il 94). Il discorso con cui Accorsi convince il ferramenta a comprarsi le inserzioni durante Non è la Rai è da BRIVIDI.



Quello che non si dice è che guardando il film ed essendo nei panni dell' imprenditore di turno tutti si sarebbero fatti la leone ..... MA no non si può dire facciamo tutti i moralisti . Hanno fatto bene avevano delle Chances e le hanno sfruttate . Berlusconi è stato un genio degli affari senza se e senza ma , il resto chiamasi rosicamento.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> qualcuno che mi illumina su tutti i personaggi rappresentati gentilmente...tipo per esempio...stefano accorsi chi cavolo è..



Accorsi, la Leone, etc etc sono personaggi inventati. O meglio, non hanno cognomi che si riferiscono con precisione a personaggi realmente esistenti o esistiti.

Fondamentalmente, Accorsi è l'addetto al marketing della Fininvest che successivamente viene incaricato di compiti moooolto più alti...

La Leone è una meretrice soubrette che si concede ai potenti per rimediare ruoli importanti in tv. 

Gli altri, da Di Pietro ai politici, sono abbastanza chiari.


----------



## juventino (27 Marzo 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quello che non si dice è che guardando il film ed essendo nei panni dell' imprenditore di turno tutti si sarebbero fatti la leone ..... MA no non si può dire facciamo tutti i moralisti . Hanno fatto bene avevano delle Chances e le hanno sfruttate . Berlusconi è stato un genio degli affari senza se e senza ma , il resto chiamasi rosicamento.



Rosicamenti? E quali? Anzi, a me fa piacere che la serie la racconti in questo modo.


----------



## Principe (27 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Rosicamenti? E quali? Anzi, a me fa piacere che la serie la racconti in questo modo.



Nel senso che molti vedendo questa serie faranno i moralisti e urleranno allo squallore dei costumi ecc in realtà 99 uomini su 100 avrebbero approfittato della situazionedi potete . Soltanto che in Italia si è invidiosi e infatti vedasi tutte le volte in cui escono delle intercettazioni su questioni che non sono reati ..... Escono perché ? Perché la gente è spiona ed invidiosa .


----------



## Hammer (27 Marzo 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Nel senso che molti vedendo questa serie faranno i moralisti e urleranno allo squallore dei costumi ecc in *realtà 99 uomini su 100 avrebbero approfittato della situazionedi potete *. Soltanto che in Italia si è invidiosi e infatti vedasi tutte le volte in cui escono delle intercettazioni su questioni che non sono reati ..... Escono perché ? Perché la gente è spiona ed invidiosa .



Beh, non vuol dire che sia giusto. Il problema nelle 99 persone rimane


----------



## cris (28 Marzo 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Nel senso che molti vedendo questa serie faranno i moralisti e urleranno allo squallore dei costumi ecc in realtà 99 uomini su 100 avrebbero approfittato della situazionedi potete . Soltanto che *in Italia si è invidiosi *e infatti vedasi tutte le volte in cui escono delle intercettazioni su questioni che non sono reati ..... Escono perché ? Perché *la gente è spiona ed invidiosa* .


trovo le sue affermazioni un tantino superficiali, se posso esprimere un parere.



Principe ha scritto:


> Quello che non si dice è che guardando il film ed essendo nei panni dell' imprenditore di turno tutti si sarebbero fatti la leone ..... MA no non si può dire facciamo tutti i moralisti . *Hanno fatto bene avevano delle Chances e le hanno sfruttate* . Berlusconi è stato un genio degli affari senza se e senza ma , il resto chiamasi rosicamento.



Hanno fatto talmente bene che metà son finiti in galera,l'altra metà l'ha fatta franca per cavilli giuridici.

Da queste affermazioni mi vengono i brividi, soprattutto se lei rientra nella categoria imprenditore/datore di lavoro, in quanto, mi corregga se sbaglio, appare che appoggi il loro modo di fare, cosa che potrebbe far intuire che farebbe le stesse cose in situazioni similari.


----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Marzo 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Nel senso che molti vedendo questa serie faranno i moralisti e urleranno allo squallore dei costumi ecc in realtà 99 uomini su 100 avrebbero approfittato della situazionedi potete . Soltanto che in Italia si è invidiosi e infatti vedasi tutte le volte in cui escono delle intercettazioni su questioni che non sono reati ..... Escono perché ? Perché la gente è spiona ed invidiosa .



Secondo me il problema invece è un tantino differente. Ad oggi, e chissà per quanto tempo ancora, stiamo ancora pagando per questo modo di pensare, ed il problema, oltre che essere nell'abuso di potere stesso, è proprio nei pensieri(come il tuo in questo caso) della "popolazione".
Nella gente comune, specialmente nei più giovani, risiede il futuro di questo paese. Davvero si vuol proseguire su questa linea di pensiero? (E non sto parlando di "farsi" l'arrampicatrice sociale di turno)
Per quanto riguarda Berlusconi, è stato furbo, è entrato di prepotenza nel sistema marcio che c'era(e c'è purtroppo) spremendolo al massimo, sguazzandoci... Ma non so come si possa inneggiarlo e parlare di rosicamento...
Davvero non si è notato che in 23 anni non è cambiato un ****.o di nulla in questo paese?
Non parlo da moralista, ma da persona che ama la concorrenza leale,e che di conseguenza odia questo sistema di clientelismo.
Se si rientra in quella categoria di 99/100 son sicuro che si rientra anche nella categoria degli opportunisti che oggigiorno alimentano questo sistema marcio, raccomandando o facendosi raccomandare.
Come ho letto poco fa su twitter:
"-Mario deve prenotare un appuntamento x telefono 
-Ma non si possono prendere perché c'è da firmare delega
-Mario:"Non può fare uno strappo?"

Ecco la mentalità che ci manda in vacca."


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Marzo 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quello che non si dice è che guardando il film ed essendo nei panni dell' imprenditore di turno tutti si sarebbero fatti la leone ..... MA no non si può dire facciamo tutti i moralisti . Hanno fatto bene avevano delle Chances e le hanno sfruttate . Berlusconi è stato un genio degli affari senza se e senza ma , il resto chiamasi rosicamento.


Io ogni tanto mi chiedo se tu ci stia trollando tutti oppure sei serio.
Ti sembra normale che in questo Paese per ottenere risultati rilevanti bisogna concedere il proprio corpo e che invece chi è più meritevole ma non si vende non riesca a far carriera (oppure la fanno, ma con maggiori difficoltà) ?
Se certe ragazze fanno delle avance è per avere un tornaconto, sapendo come funziona "il sistema". Ma molte volte sono i potenti a chiedere, eh. E non sono un moralista, io me le sarei fatte tutte, problemi loro e godimento mio.
Tornando on topic, serie tv abbastanza mediocre, a parer mio. Passi indietro rispetto alle altre produzioni Sky tipo Romanzo Criminale e Gomorra, anche se per il panorama italiano è comunque tanta roba.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2015)

Mah, la prima impressione non è di certo positiva.

Poi Accorsi è un cane a recitare.. pietà.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Marzo 2015)

Viste le prime due puntate. Una serie interessante. Fa molto riflettere la scena in cui l'ex soldato viene eletto deputato facendo un discorso pieno di parolacce e banale fine a sè stesso. Poi la scena hard tra Accorsi e la Leone nella prima puntata, il TOP...


----------



## Mou (28 Marzo 2015)

Viste stasera le prime due puntate. Non so come proseguita, ma potenzialmente può essere una serie più intensa e coinvolgente di Romanzo Criminale e Gomorra. Un prodotto davvero coraggioso.
Il monologo di Accorsi all'uomo delle viti è cult.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quello che non si dice è che guardando il film ed essendo nei panni dell' imprenditore di turno tutti si sarebbero fatti la leone ..... MA no non si può dire facciamo tutti i moralisti . Hanno fatto bene avevano delle Chances e le hanno sfruttate . Berlusconi è stato un genio degli affari senza se e senza ma , il resto chiamasi rosicamento.




Ma sei serio o stai scherzando ?


----------



## Mou (29 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio o stai scherzando ?



Domanda sotto spoiler:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



mi sono perso i primi quindici minuti della prima puntata, si sa cosa ha combinato Accorsi con quella ragazza morta? Il fratello malato di cancro della ex gli dice "porterò il segreto nella tomba"


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Marzo 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Domanda sotto spoiler:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Spoiler


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per quanto mi ricordo, no. Ma intendi quella ragazza che vede per foto nel finale della seconda puntata? Ma chi sarebbe poi?


----------



## Mou (29 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Esattamente, quella di cui nel finale del secondo episodio gli mandano una foto alludendo a qualche sua responsabilità (lo chiamano "assassino"). Per certo il fratello della ex malato di cancro gli dice: stai tranquillo, mi porterò il segreto nella tomba.


----------



## andre (30 Marzo 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quello che non si dice è che guardando il film ed essendo nei panni dell' imprenditore di turno tutti si sarebbero fatti la leone ..... MA no non si può dire facciamo tutti i moralisti . Hanno fatto bene avevano delle Chances e le hanno sfruttate . Berlusconi è stato un genio degli affari senza se e senza ma , il resto chiamasi rosicamento.



Trattasi di reati, non furbate. Boh, sono sconvolto


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Esattamente, quella di cui nel finale del secondo episodio gli mandano una foto alludendo a qualche sua responsabilità (lo chiamano "assassino"). Per certo il fratello della ex malato di cancro gli dice: stai tranquillo, mi porterò il segreto nella tomba.


Allora no, all'inizio fa vedere l'assunzione di Luca Pastore come poliziotto e l'arresto del candidato sindaco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Aprile 2015)

Visto puntata 3 e 4 BELLISSIMA serie TV


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Aprile 2015)

Serie indubbiamente ben fatta,ma devo dire che mi aspettavo molto di più dalla sceneggiatura.


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2015)

Sceneggiatura rivedibile, attori infimi..se non raccontasse le vicende accadute realmente sarebbe già stata stroncata da tutti


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Aprile 2015)

vedremo come si evolve la serie per ora e' abbastanza coinvolgente.

accorsi e' bravo a recitare sempre col sorriso beffardo, 

la leone merita altri sorrisi......


----------



## bmb (7 Aprile 2015)

Ho sentito parlare di straordinaria scrittura...

Le straordinarie scritture sono quelle di House of Cards, Twink Peaks, Breaking Bad, Fargo.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Aprile 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho sentito parlare di straordinaria scrittura...
> 
> Le straordinarie scritture sono quelle di House of Cards, Twink Peaks, Breaking Bad, Fargo.



scrittura straordinaria no. 
non so come sia stata gomorra, ma rimanendo in italia romanzo criminale gli da le piste. 

cmq si lascia vedere tranquillamente, in rai girano fiction anche peggiori e recitate da cani. 
poi ovvio, le serie americane sono un altro mondo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> vedremo come si evolve la serie per ora e' abbastanza coinvolgente.
> 
> accorsi e' bravo a recitare sempre col sorriso beffardo,
> 
> la leone merita altri sorrisi......


Vero, Accorsi pur non facendomi impazzire è veramente adatto ad interpretare quel ruolo. L'interpretazione che mi ha colpito di più è sicuramente quella di Dell'Utri


----------



## Heaven (9 Aprile 2015)

Un pó mi sta deludendo, anche se comunque non è male come serie tv. 
È il fratello non famoso di Gomorra.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Penso che Tea Falco sia la peggiore "attrice" (chiedo scusa ai veri attori per l'utilizzo del termine) italiana della storia . Forse se la gioca con la Marini


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Penso che Tea Falco sia la peggiore "attrice" (chiedo scusa ai veri attori per l'utilizzo del termine) italiana della storia . Forse se la gioca con la Marini




La serie evento (cit.) 

Le cose son 2:

O questa ha preso la tessera giusta

Oppure l'ha data perfino al vice del vice magazziniere


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Penso che Tea Falco sia la peggiore "attrice" (chiedo scusa ai veri attori per l'utilizzo del termine) italiana della storia . Forse se la gioca con la Marini



ho letto in una intervista che lo fa apposta a recitare così, con quella parlata sbiascicata. 
ha detto che lei in realtà ha un altro tono di voce.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ho letto in una intervista che lo fa apposta a recitare così, con quella parlata sbiascicata.
> ha detto che lei in realtà ha un altro tono di voce.



Furbissima, basta ascoltare una qualunque intervista per sentire che è proprio la sua voce


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2015)

Quando ho letto su wikipedia che Tea Falco è nata a Catania ho pensato che fosse da Oscar alla carriera...

Scherzi a parte gli attori sono veramente dei cani.. L'unica che si salva è la "figlia" di Accorsi.. Veramente una spanna sopra a tutti... Gli altri un pianto greco, dal primo all'ultimo ed in particolare tutti i protagonisti..


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2015)

Bellissimo.


----------



## de sica (22 Aprile 2015)

Finale abbastanza deludente


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Finale abbastanza deludente




Solo il finale? 


A parte Miriam direi che tutto il resto è stato davvero orrendo.

Scrittura pessima

Trama trita e ritrita

Recitazione cagnesca.

Un'obbrbrio...ma soprattutto un'occasione mancata, perché sul 1992 c'era tanto da raccontare...peccato!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi scusate , non avendo ancora visto la fine di 1992 non parlo della trama .. ma leggo critiche a Tea Falco.. OVVIAMENTE non stiamo parlando di Uma Thurman .. ma avete capito che quel tipo di recitazione lo fa apposta perché lo richiede il personaggio ? 

Lei è catanese tra l'altro e sforza la recitazione in Milanese / svogliata


----------



## Liuke (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate , non avendo ancora visto la fine di 1992 non parlo della trama .. ma leggo critiche a Tea Falco.. OVVIAMENTE non stiamo parlando di Uma Thurman .. ma avete capito che quel tipo di recitazione lo fa apposta perché lo richiede il personaggio ?
> 
> Lei è catanese tra l'altro e sforza la recitazione in Milanese / svogliata


non lo metto in dubbio...ciò non toglie che è insopportabile, non si capisce assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2015)

Mettetevi il cuore in pace haters, sarà un fantastico 1993 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate , non avendo ancora visto la fine di 1992 non parlo della trama .. ma leggo critiche a Tea Falco.. OVVIAMENTE non stiamo parlando di Uma Thurman .. ma avete capito che quel tipo di recitazione lo fa apposta perché lo richiede il personaggio ?
> 
> Lei è catanese tra l'altro e sforza la recitazione in Milanese / svogliata


Si guarda, lasciamo perdere, è che una appena è giovane e gnocca deve fare schifo per forza....

Ma non solo lei, anche il leghista l'ho trovato davvero bravo, quasi una caricatura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lei è catanese tra l'altro e sforza la recitazione in Milanese / svogliata



Infatti ricorda molto un certo tipo di "sforzo"... fisiologico...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Scusate ma è come se criticate Checco Zalone dandogli dell ignorante perché parla male l'italiano.. ma non è che PARLA MALE recita facendo un personaggio che parla così ..

allora tutti gli attori di Gomorra sono analfabeti perché non parlano una parola di italiano.. 

ripeto è OVVIO che non stiamo parlando di un Oscar ma recita un personaggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma è come se criticate Checco Zalone dandogli dell ignorante perché parla male l'italiano.. ma non è che PARLA MALE recita facendo un personaggio che parla così ..
> 
> allora tutti gli attori di Gomorra sono analfabeti perché non parlano una parola di italiano..
> 
> ripeto è OVVIO che non stiamo parlando di un Oscar ma recita un personaggio



Parla esattamente così anche nei film che ha già girato e nelle interviste. Qui accentua ancora di più, con risultati da cartone animato.

Ma per carità, non voglio certo iniziare una discussione recitativa su Tea Falco, Zelone o il cinema italiano in generale, da cui sto in generale alla larga. A me è simpatica, fa ridere per come recita, non ho proprio niente contro di lei


----------



## Mou (23 Aprile 2015)

Io penso questo: accostarsi a qualsiasi serie italiana usando come metro di paragone le pietre miliari _made in USA_ (ho sentito citare Breaking Bad, House of Cards...) è quanto di più deleterio si possa fare, perché è lampante il nostro essere anni luce indietro come storie e scritture.
1992 è una serie coraggiosa, imho più ambiziosa di Romanzo Criminale e Gomorra: finalmente si prendono di mira dei soggetti contemporanei facilmente riconoscibili, soggetti che fino a qualche anno fa sembravano inattaccabili da un certo tipo di televisione. Ma vi immaginate qualche anno fa una serie incentrata sulla ascesa politica di Berlusconi? Poi per carità, si romanza, ci saranno varie inesattezze storiche su Tangentopoli, ma la creazione del personaggio Berlusconi mi sembra narrata con un tono tutt'altro che accondiscendente.
Ho visto cose buone e cose meno buone. Sugli scudi Fabrizio Contri (Dell'Utri, per me il migliore!) e Caprino (Bosco, prepotente e bestiale); bocciata Tea Falco (checché ne dica lei, qualunque sia la sua provenienza, ha una pronuncia che storpia la cadenza delle parole, non si può sentire), Roja (il Dandy, vive di gloria riflessa, gli atteggiamenti sono quelli), Diele (Luca Pastore, imperscrutabile).
Miriam Leone bella come il sole ma la lascio in sospeso, ha un ruolo difficile e in certi momenti sembra rimanerne schiacciata, come se volesse dare a Veronica Castello una profondità al di sopra delle sue capacità recitative.
Chiudo su Accorsi: davvero non riesco a capire se è un grande attore o un grande bluff.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Aprile 2015)

Ok, finita di vedere.
Restano valide le considerazioni che feci tempo fa, quando giudicai questa serie abbastanza mediocre ed inferiore alle ultime produzioni sky tipo romanzo criminale e gomorra ma comunque decisamente superiore alla media delle serie tv italiane.
Sugli attori, condivido quanto detto da Mou qui sopra. Con un unico appunto: credo che i vari atteggimenti di Roja siano un qualcosa di richiesto, proprio per via del successo del Dandy di Romanzo Criminale... A me è piaciuto anche Di Pietro, comunque


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2015)

nan evvero ca' ta falco ricita male.


----------



## Mou (24 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Chiudo su Accorsi: davvero non riesco a capire se è un grande attore o un grande bluff.



Rilancio la questione.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Rilancio la questione.



E' un cane di attore, personalissima opinione.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Rilancio la questione.



Pessimo, e quindi adatto alla serie.


----------



## Mou (24 Aprile 2015)

Ha qualcosa che non piace.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Io penso questo: accostarsi a qualsiasi serie italiana usando come metro di paragone le pietre miliari _made in USA_ (ho sentito citare Breaking Bad, House of Cards...) è quanto di più deleterio si possa fare, perché è lampante il nostro essere anni luce indietro come storie e scritture.
> 1992 è una serie coraggiosa, imho più ambiziosa di Romanzo Criminale e Gomorra: finalmente si prendono di mira dei soggetti contemporanei facilmente riconoscibili, soggetti che fino a qualche anno fa sembravano inattaccabili da un certo tipo di televisione. Ma vi immaginate qualche anno fa una serie incentrata sulla ascesa politica di Berlusconi? Poi per carità, si romanza, ci saranno varie inesattezze storiche su Tangentopoli, ma la creazione del personaggio Berlusconi mi sembra narrata con un tono tutt'altro che accondiscendente.
> Ho visto cose buone e cose meno buone. Sugli scudi Fabrizio Contri (Dell'Utri, per me il migliore!) e Caprino (Bosco, prepotente e bestiale); bocciata Tea Falco (checché ne dica lei, qualunque sia la sua provenienza, ha una pronuncia che storpia la cadenza delle parole, non si può sentire), Roja (il Dandy, vive di gloria riflessa, gli atteggiamenti sono quelli), Diele (Luca Pastore, imperscrutabile).
> Miriam Leone bella come il sole ma la lascio in sospeso, ha un ruolo difficile e in certi momenti sembra rimanerne schiacciata, come se volesse dare a Veronica Castello una profondità al di sopra delle sue capacità recitative.
> *Chiudo su Accorsi: davvero non riesco a capire se è un grande attore o un grande bluff*.



Mi piace tantissimo, davvero bravo, anche se ha accettato molti ruoli che non mi sono piaciuti in passato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Rilancio la questione.



Secondo me potrebbe anche essere bravo,ma spesso "esagera" nella recitazione.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2015)

E' stata una serie discreta,

Se devo dare un aggettivo, il primo che mi viene è: incompleta.


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stata una serie discreta,
> 
> Se devo dare un aggettivo, il primo che mi viene è: incompleta.



e' stato il mio primo pensiero quando ho visto l'ultima scena.

accorsi e' un bravo venditore/attore, gli altri recitano abbastanza bene , le varie caratterizzazioni possono anche non piacere ma fanno parte di un copione , dunque sempre opinabili.

comunque le altre serie citate , gomorra e romanzo criminale , sono di un altro spessore.

se sara' una trilogia spero si sviluppi in un costante crescendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2015)

Mi mancano le ultime 2 puntate ... Non è come dite voi al livello di rimanzo e Gomorra ma sicuramente molto meglio delle schifoserie di Mediaset e Rai ...

Sky è sempre una garanzia


----------

